# to take or not to take



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

when we first retired and bought a motor home we toured spain france etc etc and left our dog at home with family.
Revisiting the videos taken during those holidays has made me realise how much more we did then as compared with our later tours with our dog.
We enjoy having our collie along and she is no trouble but on reflection she does limit our freedom while away.
Not sure how to get around this as she is totally spoilt and long periods in a kennel would be very dis-stressing for her!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We always take the dog. That was most of the reason for getting the motorhome as we knew we would have dog(s) one day. I dont think we are limited as such, Gaspard spent a whole day in Venice with us once...I grant you it was not a relaxing day and all of us were completely knackered afterwards but we managed  
Dogs are OK for 4 and at a push 5 hours alone in the bus, but if you cannot leave her alone for any length of time then it would be very limiting.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The m/home is for ALL members of the family. Out for the day and the dog is in his carrier on the scooter, whereas the cats couldn't give a toss :lol: 

tony


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dogs*

Have you thought of getting a house sitter, that would keep your house secure and there would be some one at home for your pets.
There are a few sites on the internet.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> The m/home is for ALL members of the family. Out for the day and the dog is in his carrier on the scooter, whereas the cats couldn't give a toss :lol:
> 
> tony


Got any pics of the dog on the scoot, Tony? I'm looking for ideas for when I get another pup.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find that Shadow definately limits what we do on holiday

Couldn't leave him in kennels though, and we usually are away for 6-8 week periods, we compromise, some days we leave him for a few hours in the van after he has had a good walk

But however you look at it a couple of walks come rain or shine plus all the planning to ensure that he is ok when we leave him and the time limit on our excursions does affect the holiday

on the other hand he is excellent security, and I guess a smaller dog would be much easier to take out to towns etc, but we did see quite a few people with small dogs in tow refused entrance to various places
And then there is standing in the pouring rain outside shops whilst the other goes in 8O 

We manage though but sometimes feel it would be great to just have the freedom to do what we want on the spur of the moment

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tuggy, dinosaur re computing, but a standard plastic pet carrier bolted to the rear rack. Such as:

http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/va...aign=product&gclid=CIrWu-7f5rsCFakfwwod0hMAeA

Aluminium chequer plate (larger than standard top box) to spread the load, then the carrier

Not suitable for Irish Wolfhounds or St Bernards :lol: :lol: :lol:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Tuggy, dinosaur re computing, but a standard plastic pet carrier bolted to the rear rack. Such as:
> 
> http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/va...aign=product&gclid=CIrWu-7f5rsCFakfwwod0hMAeA
> 
> ...


Im getting one of these super clever dogs. Then he can drive me home from the pub. Aldra. Maybe you could train Shadow to do this.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So far we've only been on short trips

We've got a patterdale terrier,sometimes she stays at home when my daughter house sits which gives us the freedom to walk around shops and go to restaurants but I miss her (the dog not my daughter :lol: )

The first time we left her alone in the van we closed all the blinds, that was a mistake! she clawed at them trying to see out. The next time we left her we'd only gone 10 yards in the direction of the pub and the horn was blaring, she was standing on the drivers seat with both front paws on the horn :roll: :roll: Now we have to turn the drivers seat and tilt the back against the steering wheel so she cant reach the horn - or find dog friendly pubs  

We're planning to go abroad this year so I'll need to get a pet passport sorted


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cheshiregordon said:


> . . . she is totally spoilt and long periods in a kennel would be very dis-stressing for her!


You sure about that Gordon?

I don't think dogs can measure time in the same way as we do, so (in theory anyway) she would either be distressed or she wouldn't. The time element should not be very significant.

We took our mutt to a local kennels for the day to see if it would work. We had to drag the little sod away!! Almost literally - she is a dog after all, and was probably enjoying a good old natter with her new mates! :wink: (I am not entirely joking here.)

No disrespect to you since we are just as bad in practice, but dogs should not be treated like humans, or thought of in the same way. They are consummate opportunists, and if they become stressed it's usually because they are missing the comforts and attention they have conned we humans into giving them.

I'd suggest you find a small, family run kennel and take her along for a day, or even two days if you want to be sure - so she has "overnighted" in there. There are only 8 kennels where our little rat goes, and she drags at the lead on the way up the path, dead keen to see if her old mates are in residence! :lol:

Hope this helps. Much as we are fond of her, we wouldn't want to take her abroad. Just too restrictive, and (in my opinion!) in some circumstances it could be very unkind to the dog.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dog sitting or house sitting was a subject on here quite often, I believe it was mooted as maybe we could form a group who could do this using their motorhomes on the drives. 
What happened, or if the idea expanded am not sure.

cabby


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We have a Border Terrier who travels everywhere with us. She gas a seat on my husbands bike (hooks behind the handle bars and supported by the cross car) and loves travelling in it. We toured France, Belgium, Luxembourg and the Netherlands last year for 2 months. If we wanted to go somewhere dogs weren't allowed we parked the MH in a shady spot and left her in there. We really didn't encounter any problems at all, if we ate out we sat outside so she could be with us. 
She was 3 when she came to live with us and had hardly travelled in a car let alone MH but took to the lifestyle very well. We make sure she has plenty of exercise, take her normal food with us. She wears a harness when travelling in the MH or bike so knows that once that us on we are moving in some way. 
Admit it us much simpler with a small dog, we had always owned Labs and once a setter but still travelled with them. Depends on what you like to do on trips, we aren't really city people so rarely visit them on holiday, preferring villages and small towns.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> Tuggy, dinosaur re computing, but a standard plastic pet carrier bolted to the rear rack. Such as:
> 
> http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/va...aign=product&gclid=CIrWu-7f5rsCFakfwwod0hMAeA
> 
> ...


Cheers, Tony, I understand now. I thought maybe you had some arrangement on the foot board to keep the weight low.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> So far we've only been on short trips
> 
> We've got a patterdale terrier,sometimes she stays at home when my daughter house sits which gives us the freedom to walk around shops and go to restaurants but I miss her (the dog not my daughter :lol: )
> 
> ...


One of the first things we found with our, then, young dog was that he would unlock the central locking by standing up against the dash to see where we were going.

We now have a cover which goes over the locking and hazard buttons when we leave him.

Kev


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

it's got to be your own decision at the end of the day. personally ,I was so pleased when the rabies laws were relaxed and we could travel with the dogs. ( despite the fact that I think the ferry Cos rip off dog owners with charges that simple don't reflect the cost!)
I love having the dogs with us but it is restricting. how many museums or points of interest have me and the misses gone into separately??( that's got it 's advantages then!!! ) 

We use kennels if we go off somewhere exotic on a plane, and I don't believe the dogs are harmed in any way. They love it. I've seen them, when they couldn't see me. Anyone want a good kennel recomendation in the Languedoc , ???get back to me.
As for days out. We like to cycle. We work on the basis of 6 hours max to leave the dogs. Got to be careful with the weather and the temp.
But that's less than they would be in the van for overnight , asleep, and I know they sleep! I,ve sneaked back to check!

you need to train your dog from a pup to be left
You need to be comfortable in your own head as to how long to leave them 
NEVER be complacent re the temp in the van!!!
Enjoy having them with you.
Garcia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The holiday wouldn't be the same without the dog. We both hate shopping so the dog is a good excuse not to go.
We both love walking so the dog is a good excuse to go.
People stop and talk to you! On one occasion, in Portugal, we followed a track across the countryside towards a little village. As we approached, an elderly gentleman came up to us on his moped and started jabbering away in Portuguese. We thought, at first, we had strayed onto his land but, by hand signals and gestures, it turned out he wanted to pat the dog! He asked her name, then gave us a big grin and a cheery wave and was off.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We have an elderly dog who always travels with us and is often quite happy to snooze in the van when we are out. But we don't leave her for too long and she gets plenty of walks. She's good company and is handy security, she likes to sit on the drivers seat impersonating a German Shepherd when we're out. On the other hand we try not to visit hot regions in the height of summer and we tend to avoid cities. 
I can well imagine that when Beth passes on, as she will inevitably do in the next few years, we could be tempted to be dog less for a short while and do the visits that are difficult with a dog. Maybe visit the galleries of Florence or travel into Africa or more exotic places. However I don't think we'd be happy being dog less for too long.  Perhaps an older rescue dog would suit the older couple we appear to be becoming.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

One of the reasons for owning the motorhome for is is being able to take the dog on holiday with us. She loves the van and loves being with us. Its worth the extra effort involved in finding dog friendly places and she enjoys the walking to pubs etc and the out door living.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I feel the same way about the kids. Now they are old enough it's nice to leave them at home, holidays are much cheaper now


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dogs*

Unquestionable!!

It's Family, I know people farm out their children but your pets are always there for for you no mood swings,no me,me,me, unquestionable love,entertainment ,loyalty.

How could you even consider it,  [/img]


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dogs*

How could I leave him in a Kennel?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One of the biggest plusses of taking the dog is that it gives you a really good excuse to wander around some of the quaint towns and villages without feeling like a stalker!
I always feel slightly intrusive if I'm wandering round see one of the smaller villages but when I'm with the dog everyone understands that I'm just walking the dog.
Would I leave her behind.... Not likely, its worth it just to see the French Madames scooping up their lapdogs when Pippa is in 'meet 'n' greet' mode!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dogs*

Spacerunner,

That's another benefit, you meet and greet on your walks and the ladies are so happy to chat with a gentleman :roll:


----------

